# Bending over to pick things up harmful to baby??????



## Soon5kids

I have been wondering if it is harmful to the baby to bend over to pick things up. I ask this because I am constantly bending over to pick things up, because with 4 kids there is always something on the floor. So I guess I am asking should I not be bending over....is there a safer way??? Sorry if this sound cuckoo or even slighty paranoid.


----------



## poppy666

Ive always had to bend down picking things up when my 3 older lads were babies, i do it now with a 15mth old, but dont think you can avoid it really, i do crouch down more now not literally bend over to avoid harming my bump :shrug: finding carrying him up to bed of a night harder tho cos he's heavy :haha:


----------



## torch2010

No not at all. Your baby is very well protected in there. It would take a hard, direct hit for any harm to come to baby. The worst you will do is hurt your back. If you can crouch rather than bend it will avoid any damage to your spine. Also, when picking anything heavier up make sure you bend and lift from you knees x


----------



## ilvmylbug

I don't think it's harmful to the baby as well. I only have a 2 year old and I'm constantly picking up things off the floor - so I definitely sympathise with you! I find that bending over really agitates my heartburn though.


----------



## Soon5kids

ilvmylbug said:


> I don't think it's harmful to the baby as well. I only have a 2 year old and I'm constantly picking up things off the floor - so I definitely sympathise with you! I find that bending over really agitates my heartburn though.

Yeah same here....the heartburn almost intensifies when I bend over. It really stinks. :nope:


----------



## deb.

I always feel like I'm squishing him when I bend over! Plus it's uncomfortable. I just try to bend over with my knees as much as I can, but I usually don't think about it until I'm already down.


----------



## amerikiwi

Soon5kids said:


> ilvmylbug said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it's harmful to the baby as well. I only have a 2 year old and I'm constantly picking up things off the floor - so I definitely sympathise with you! I find that bending over really agitates my heartburn though.
> 
> Yeah same here....the heartburn almost intensifies when I bend over. It really stinks. :nope:Click to expand...

Ug, yes, the heartburn! Bending over has also often triggered morning sickness for me, but I'm pretty sure baby is well protected.


----------



## lucy_lu10

I'm always bending down to pick up my 30lb 16 month old and my midwife said it's fine. Just remember to lift from your knees. :)


----------

